# What to upgrade for $300-400?



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

bigger SSD, another 16GB ram?


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

u3b3rg33k said:


> bigger SSD, another 16GB ram?


Dont need more space on the HDD, I usually just have my OS and current game on the SSD, then archive it on the regular. 

You think the Ram over getting a new Card? 
GeForce RTX 2060 6GB is in the price range but not sure its worth the jump from my 1060. (save money and get a better card than the 2060?)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

More RAM speeds up it's operations. 


ED


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> More RAM speeds up it's operations.
> 
> 
> ED


Since i only have 4 slots, and all 4 are occupied (4gbx4=16gb) wouldn't I need to junk all of the old RAM and get 4 x 8gb? or are you thinking something different?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm thinking you have a pretty good system right now. A larger ssd which you say you don't need might be the olny thing to change.


I'm running a slightly older generation of the i5 and after looking at all the new specs decided just to upgrade to an ssd which now seem to be affordable.


You can usually sell gift cards for cash for about 80-85 cents on the dollar. Something for you to consider if there is something you want elsewhere.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

That extra Memory won't speed up the Machine; it just lets you do more things at the same time.
That machine is fine the way it is.

My Vote for an upgrade goes for a 4K Monitor:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/comput...rs/pcmcat374100050017.c?id=pcmcat374100050017

:vs_cool:


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

16GB ram is the bare minimum for me these days. my "fast" computer is as follows:
4GHz i7-970
48GB DDR3-1600
RX580 8GB
480GB SSD
750GB Hybrid
3TB HDD


FWIW, windows uses a really big chunk of memory to cache stuff.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah 16GB seems low in this day and age. And if you're full, you've got to buy all new.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

NickTheGreat said:


> Yeah 16GB seems low in this day and age. And if you're full, you've got to buy all new.



He is talking about RAM (Random Access Memory), not Storage.
I still think 16 GB is more than enough for the average User running Windows 10.
Unless you:


Render huge Files in Photoshop
Render 4K Videos
Rip Ultra BluRays
Have several power hungry apps open, such as


Adobe Photoshop
Adobe Premiere
QuickBooks
MS Outlook
Facebook
etc.


I built my Rig in 2011, and still runs flawless.
Win7 Ultimate, i7 6700 overclocked, 4K Gforce Card, several SSD's, 32 GB Memory, watercooled, etc. Dual 34 " Ultrawide Screens.
A Killer System. Not for everyone.

I have more Storage than most average User, 64 TB on dual NAS Synologys.

But most of my Workstations I sell with Win10 installed, have 8-16 GB max installed. And, since 2017 I build Workstations with SSD's exclusively. That is all a regular User needs.
:vs_cool:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I would sell the gift cards on line and buy something you do need with the cash.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> I would sell the gift cards on line and buy something you do need with the cash.





I would take them to the local pawn shop where I would walk away with cash and not worry about getting screwed.


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks all! I'd rather not sell the gift cards at any loss, even if its only 5 cents on the dollar. I think the 4K monitor is the best suggestion for me and something I never really thought about. Going from 1080p to 4k seems like it would be a pretty noticeable difference and kind of hits that "bang for my buck" I was looking for. 

Thank you all for the tips and advice!!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

adding ram doesn't help unless you don't have enough and it's relying too much on the swap file.

even 4gb is plenty for most things and with 16 adding more won't improve anything.

Honestly if you don't need, why upgrade anything?

if the card doesn't expire just hold on to it until something electronic breaks.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I do not see much you can do to improve your system as is seems quite robust.

I suggest you invest in a backup drive.

I cannot tell you how many people I have dealt with who suffered an unrecoverable HD failure and did not have their data backed up. Photos, important documents, music all lost for lack of a simple backup drive.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

mdzcondo said:


> Thanks all! I'd rather not sell the gift cards at any loss, even if its only 5 cents on the dollar. I think the 4K monitor is the best suggestion for me and something I never really thought about. Going from 1080p to 4k seems like it would be a pretty noticeable difference and kind of hits that "bang for my buck" I was looking for.
> 
> Thank you all for the tips and advice!!! :vs_OMG:


May I suggest Costco.com and look at this Baby:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

It works fantastic here in my Lab. And your Video adapter should be able to handle 4K.
Cheers,


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Buy a VR headset. If there's enough left over, a gaming chair. [emoji41]

You could always just plaster your walls with Tvs and use a recliner..... 

I also agree that the 16GB is fine unless you actually need more. Most people don't. 

PS. For gaming, I recommend EVE online. It's my favorite.









Cheers!


----------

